# how to fix.internal error 500?



## cc0111 (Aug 28, 2016)

i got this message after two ride on my first day on aus 26 2016. and then i wasnt able to logic since then. 

anyone can tell.me.how.to.fix?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

cc0111 said:


> i got this message after two ride on my first day on aus 26 2016. and then i wasnt able to logic since then.
> 
> anyone can tell.me.how.to.fix?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

cc0111 said:


> i got this message after two ride on my first day on aus 26 2016. and then i wasnt able to logic since then.
> 
> anyone can tell.me.how.to.fix?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

cc0111 said:


> i got this message after two ride on my first day on aus 26 2016. and then i wasnt able to logic since then.
> 
> anyone can tell.me.how.to.fix?


----------

